# Upstate New York make and take



## stagehand1975

Just putting out a feeler for this right now. There are no Make and take groups near me. I live near Syracuse, in upstate New York. I will be settling back into my old house next month which has a very large workshop space. Anyone who would be willing to join a new make and take group can pm me here. These wouldn't start until after the big day. In your message, tell me what you would like to build

I have a vast knowledge of electrical and carpentry. An intermediate knowledge of electronics and pnumetics.


----------



## stagehand1975

Just stirring the culdron to pop this back into the main stream.


----------



## sluggo

See http://wny-haunters.com


----------



## Redwalker

I'm in DeWitt, NY and would be up for the occasional make and take.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. I would LOVE a M &T! **ANYTHING** that moves. I suck at that stuff. And am in Schenectady.


----------



## sluggo

The WNY Haunters are holding their first get-together of the year on Saturday, April 21, 2012 at 2pm at my house near Rochester. Anyone would be welcome to join us. At this point, we don't have any plans to build anything during the event, but that's due more to a lack of ideas of something the group could build rather than a lack of desire to build a project. If someone has a suggestion, please post. For more information about the group, see http://wny-haunters.com, see your Facebook group, PM me, or just post a reply here.


----------



## Reinadaqueen

*Is this group still active?*

I only recently joined this forum and would love to be part of a make and take group that meets regularly. Is this group still active, and would you all welcome a newbie?


----------



## sluggo

We are still active, although not as much as we once were. In our first few years, we had 5 or more gatherings each year, but for the past few years, it has only been one per year. Basically, it is dependent on who is willing to host a gathering, so if new people join and are willing to host, the number could go back up.

I would encourage you to visit the group's web site at http://wny-haunters.com and subscribe to the email list if it looks interesting to you. And, if you do subscribe, don't forget to introduce yourself to the list.


----------



## stagehand1975

The upstate NY one never came to be. This would have been in or near the central new York area or Syracuse and surrounding. I had one interest from the Syracuse area.


----------



## debbie5

Hey Hey HEYYyyyyyy.. I WAS INTERESTED!! (slap)


----------



## debbie5

I just "met" someone online from Watervliet (kinda near Albany) who does a big home walkthru who might be interested in future, as well.


----------



## SKAustin

We are Officially starting a group for haunters in the upstate NY Capital District. If you are close enough to travel here, then you are close enough to join us! Anyone who is interested, please email me at [email protected]

Debbie, I know you're in..  no need to mail me. LoL


----------



## Redwalker

There is a Maker Space getting up and running in Syracuse http://saltmaker.org/
We may be able to get something going there.


----------



## stagehand1975

I already had to that to offer to this group but I might be someone that could help it grow.


----------



## cai88

I'm in Waterford near Albany and would be interested in the future. I'm a total noob and I've never built anything.


----------



## cai88

Debbie, I would love to check out your haunt! I see you are in Schenectady :jol:


----------

